# Is it possible to straighten out a coiled cable?



## nastynice

Hey, I got some nasty headphones, ath-m50, but like a retard I got the coiled cable. MADDD annoying.  when I stretch it even half way, the side with the cable starts getting pulled off my head.  Is it possible to straighten this cable out in a safe manner?
   
  Cant believe I spent $100 on headphones I'm not happy with, I wish I got the straight cable version (sigh)...


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## mralexosborn

All it takes is an iron and some patience.
   
  Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_(appliance)


----------



## nastynice

^^so I would lay it straight, put a piece of cloth over it and iron it?
   
  Also, anyone know how sensitive these would be to hair dryer?
   
  For either of the above methods, what's a good way to gauge the heat I'm putting to it, so I make sure I don't damage any of the internal wiring or whatever?
   
  sry, I don't know anything technical or mechanical about headphone, I just love music
   
  **I'm not necessarily looking to make it completely straight, I just want to relieve a good amount of the tension in there.  Like I said, its wound too tight, I can barely use 5ft of the supposed 10ft length before it starts pulling off my ear


----------



## jpelg

Applying heat to cables does the opposite of cryo-treating them. It adversely affects sound quality & reverses the proper ion flow.


----------



## MeridianCable

It is, but it does take patience and proper temp control.  Instead of an iron or blow dryer I would use boiling/HOT water.  Just don't get the water into the headphones.  The plastic on the wire has been heated into a circular shape.  You need to heat it into a straight shape.  This is NOT a fast process.  Take your time and it will work out just fine.
   
  www.meridiancable.com


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Applying heat to cables does the opposite of cryo-treating them. It adversely affects sound quality & reverses the proper ion flow.


 

 And soldering irons do what?


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote: 





labrat said:


> No.


 

 Yes:  replace with a non-coiled cable.  Duh.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------

